# who is the best space marine hero



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

who do you think is the best space marine hero and why


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Vulkan He'stan
a solid HQ choise in profile alone but his chapter tactics make your whole army buff. used properly there is little he can't do


----------



## mr_fallout (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to agree with Caliban I played someone who had him once...Vulkan took down two of my squads and I still couldn't kill him. I did manage to win the game though


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy, Sanguinor he eats anything in CC


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Easy, Sanguinor he eats anything in CC


And gets eaten alive by an army of meltaguns and flamers.

If that doesn't give you a hint, my answer is Fire Lad.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

chaplain grimaldus. He's badass and not ultra powerful like primarchs.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Any GKGM special character- So Draigo or Mordrak. Why? Like Vulkan, they give much needed buffs through Grand Strategy, but unlike Vulkan, they don't force me to give up combat tactics. and I love my combat tactics.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

fluff wise or gamewise?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Umm, Mephiston anyone? Sheesh.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

fluff wise its prolly papa Smurf (Marnes Calgar) but rules wise...toss up between Vulkan, Mordrak(?) and maybe Abaddon (never said it has to be loyalists)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fallen said:


> fluff wise its prolly papa Smurf (Marnes Calgar) but rules wise...toss up between Vulkan, Mordrak(?) and maybe Abaddon (never said it has to be loyalists)


You know the only way to End this is a match between chars..........Also Calgar is a pansy the swarmlord killed him Almost. Im still thinking Sanguinor for 1 on 1 due to the pure fact he is awesomeness. (And beat up Big K pulling a sanguinius)


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

In game terms it's probably Draigo or Vulkan as they can buff your army neatly but in the background it's probably Calgar seeing as Matt Ward has decided that's the way it is. Personally my fave is Canis Wolfborn. Mainly due to the fact he's riding, not just a wolf, but a Thunderwolf (and I like wolves) and is pretty much one with his beast and the other wolves.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Gameplay:* Vulkan
*Background:* Calgar.
*Favourite:* Bjorn the Fell-Handed.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Fluff wise it's gotta be shrike - just love this guy.
Game wise I would say either vulkan or belial, because of the amount of shit they do for your army
Favourite? Ezekiel, duh....


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> fluff wise or gamewise?


eeither but give a reason


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

for me it has to be pedro kantor just becausr he practucally held of a whole army of orks by himself


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Calgars body gets broken by everything he faces!!!
Also vulkan is awesome!!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Azreal, 4+ invuln to any unit he joins? Yes please.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Sergeant Centurious (spelling?). Because when you're a Space Marine, even Necromancy is cool.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gamewise? A toss up between Sanguinor or Mephiston for their ability to chew CC. Vulkan for his awesome army buff.

Fluffwise? Shrike Dammit. For the people he saves, hes the best thing since the emperor.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

clearly its dante of the blood angels as even whole other chapters defer to his command in battles plus a marine who can last 1100 years has got to be special.

and just incase you wondered who the most heroic primarch was, its got to be sanguinius for obvious reasons and no im not a blood angels fanboy either.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bjorn the Felhanded

He's the last loyal space marine who fought in the heresy, at the side of his primarch. And he's still kicking ass and taking names. He was slaying before Dante was born.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Sanguinor or Mephiston for me. Mephiston has insane stat lines, PLUS he gets to buff entire units with his psyker stuff. Sanguinor is a HQ Assassin, he can rip through pretty much anything, plus his +1 Attack Aura and Sergeant buff (Buffing a Termy Sergeant or Honour Guard Blood Champion yes please!). Justicar Thawn has a great skill, he has a chance to come back to life every time he dies  He just never dies, at least in the lore. Mordrak is also pretty sweet, summoning default equiped Grey Knight ghosts at 50 points each, all of which can act as a shield AND get replaced as soon as they die.

Lore wise it has to be Draigo, I mean, he is cursed to wander in the Realm of Chaos for 10,000 years, only getting out when he stumbles upon a big enough rift. Plus, he killed so many Greater Daemons single handed (I believe he did the Blood Thirster with his barehands, but it doesn't say that, I assume thus because before he was cursed he broke his sword) and then melted down the Blood Thirsters axe into TitanSword he has now. Not to mention he is so feared that not even Greater Daemons bother him in the Warp now, because of the amount of daemons he killed. Mephiston is also a nice lore character, but the hint that he might actually be afflicted is mentioned.

Favourite model? Hard choice. Sanguinor or Mephiston or Draigo. I'm just hoping Justicar Thawn will be great.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ragnar Blackmane

Why?

Because he's Ragnar.

Do you dare question him?

If you do, I will send this man:










To your house to help you "find the right answer".

That's right, that is THE Walter Sobchak. BTW, if he asks if it's your homework, it's best to just agree with him.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Canis Wolfborn. You may have a fancy jumppack, or two powerfists, but what you don't have is a big a$$ thundersquirrel and dual wolf claws.

Gameplaywise, I'd say the Sanguinator. Of course, the only time I fought him I killed him in a single round of assault with only one model... (granted, that model was a hierophant bio-titan )


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Canis Wolfborn. You may have a fancy jumppack, or two powerfists, but what you don't have is a big a$$ thundersquirrel and dual wolf claws.
> 
> Gameplaywise, I'd say the Sanguinator. Of course, the only time I fought him I killed him in a single round of assault with only one model... (granted, that model was a hierophant bio-titan )


Because you chose a Space Wolf as your 1st choice has stayed my calling of Mr. Sobchak. But Mr. Sobchak is still not thrilled of the lack of a Ragnar choice.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I like Mordrak the most because of his ghosts. Makes him a hard one to kill if he manages to spawn when he gets wounded. ws6 bs6 with GK weps and potentially 7 guys you need to kill before you are going to kill him. plus his fluff is cool.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ninjurai said:


> I like Mordrak the most because of his ghosts. Makes him a hard one to kill if he manages to spawn when he gets wounded. ws6 bs6 with GK weps and potentially 7 guys you need to kill before you are going to kill him. plus his fluff is cool.



What? No Ragnar love? Not even a Space Wolves reference?










The hounds have been released.

Walter Sobchak has been notified.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I love Ragnar! The Space Wolves books were badass. In a "my favorite character contest" he wins.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Games wise I'd say it has to be Vulcan. As a single character he is above avergae, but with the army buffs he is turly awesome.

Mephiston is very good in close combat but is suseptable to things like thunder hammers and power fist with no invunrable save.

Background wise .... There is no rules for my favorite which is Lexandro D'Arqubues from the Space Marine and Inquisitor Wars Triology. So totally badass he even cuts out his own eyes to achieve his goal.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Games wise would either be Vulcan or Pedro because of what they do to their army

Fluff wise would be Cypher. Im just a huge fan of the Fallen and he isnt too shabby with his guns


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Purely fluff wise its a toss up between loken and garro for me.
Mixture of gaming and fluff it would be pedro kantor! awesomesauce.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Bjorn the Felhanded
> 
> He's the last loyal space marine who fought in the heresy, at the side of his primarch. And he's still kicking ass and taking names. He was slaying before Dante was born.


Yeah I might have to agree with this argument. But I like Garro, Loken, and Cpt. Ventris(ULTRAMARINES!!)

Doc


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

mephiston hes just amazing practically a monstrous creature
not worth the points though...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Favourite fluff wise I think Tu'shan. He is just sooo nice to the average joe of the Imperium he makes Shrike look like the chavvy mugger of the neighborhood.

As for gameplay I use none of them but if I had to pick one I choose Draigo because DRAIGO PWNS ALL! MAT WARD AWESEOMESAUCE FTW!


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmmm... I have to go with Vulkan He'stan fluff and game wise. I also like Cato Sicarius: Courage and Honor!


----------

